# M1 carbine



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Friend of mine just bought this from a individual. Can not seem to find a Serial #. Supposedly it was used in the Korean War by this individual's Grandpa. Looks old enough. Just wondering where or if it has one. Do not know who the maker of the M1 is. 30 caliber shell. Friend is wondering if the ammo is still available.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Friend of mine just bought this from a individual. Can not seem to find a Serial #. Supposedly it was used in the Korean War by this individual's Grandpa. Looks old enough. Just wondering where or if it has one. Do not know who the maker of the M1 is. 30 caliber shell. Friend is wondering if the ammo is still available.


You got a rifle if made in U.S.A. Was made by General Motors and used in Vitnam war as a jungel rifle. It is next to impposible find ammo for it. It has collecter value more then a hunting or what ever. Military issue bullets are all you will find for it as the top makers gave up on that bullet long ago. You can cut 30-06 or 30 30 brass to make reloads to shoot in it but the whole things is a waist as there not very accurate and where short range use to shoot snipers in trees. Last lot where able to go full auto thus army cut them up and scrapped then rather then let them fall in our hands. Hey there maybe a seriel under stock as I never seen any guns not have them Last I knew a rifle or any guns with no seriel was illegal to own. Better check this out and do not let others know you got it.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check places like Dunham's or other places that sell surplus ammo. I believe at camp perry (CMP) they use to sell some. Do a web search for serial number locations. It is a fun gun to shoot full auto

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Eriesteamer said:


> You got a rifle if made in U.S.A. Was made by General Motors and used in Vitnam war as a jungel rifle. It is next to impposible find ammo for it. It has collecter value more then a hunting or what ever. Military issue bullets are all you will find for it as the top makers gave up on that bullet long ago. You can cut 30-06 or 30 30 brass to make reloads to shoot in it but the whole things is a waist as there not very accurate and where short range use to shoot snipers in trees. Last lot where able to go full auto thus army cut them up and scrapped then rather then let them fall in our hands. Hey there maybe a seriel under stock as I never seen any guns not have them Last I knew a rifle or any guns with no seriel was illegal to own. Better check this out and do not let others know you got it.


Eh, you're missing quite a bit. The M1 Carbine did serve from WWII through Korea and into Viet-Nam. General Motors made the most Carbines but they were one of 10 manufacturers to do so. 

OP, check this site out, it should answer a lot. Look behind the rear sight for the serial number.

http://www.bavarianm1carbines.com/Serialnumbers.html


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all! 
I saw once an undated black and white photo of a guy sitting between two big Alaskan bears he shot with his M1. "He... he... they sure looked mighty dead!
If you do your part the M1 will do its job." 

My wife and daughter know that the two we have both are loaded with Corbon DPX, and or Federal Soft Point if needed on the home front.

Call around, and often, you can find ammo but it will cost you a little bit more than the other overpriced ammo these days.

A fun but, expensive plinker these days!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> Eh, you're missing quite a bit. The M1 Carbine did serve from WWII through Korea and into Viet-Nam. General Motors made the most Carbines but they were one of 10 manufacturers to do so.
> 
> OP, check this site out, it should answer a lot. Look behind the rear sight for the serial number.
> 
> http://www.bavarianm1carbines.com/Serialnumbers.html


 You are correct. These rifles are not rare as a whole. The maker is where the rarity is at. If you can find out any info. you can get a value. It will vary wildly depending on the maker. These rifles were carried by officers and non coms. in WWII. By the Korean war they were carried by many troops who liked a handy light rifle, but they lacked the accuracy and range of the much more powerful M-1 Garand. Ammo should not be that hard to find. I have seen plenty of it on store shelves and in mail order mags. in the past. It may be harder to find now just like a lot of other calibers. Give us any info you can find on the rifle and we can help you find a value. If it is a full auto you have a real problem. M-1's used in Korea and Vietnam were probably full auto's unless they were converted to semi auto.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Commercial ammo is most definitely still made. You can find it in just about any gun store. Even our local Wally world has it on occasion. It will come in fmj or soft point. If you are going to hunt anything with it make sure you get the soft points. Pricing is comparable to many other centerfires, it is definitely not a cheap plinker that you will run 500 rounds through at the range.

It shoots .30 carbine which is an entirely different animal from an M1 Garand which is a 30/06, they are NOT interchangeable, probably wouldn't even chamber in the carbine. Actually it is not a bad little round and a very fun rifle to shoot. I have a remake and would love to find an original at a decent price. Out of a carbine it approximates the performance of a .357 mag.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.gunbot.net/go/26860


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

This thread causes me to stop and think of the days where you could get a M1 on sale for $159(189 if not on sale) now they are 600 or more, I agree ammo should not be that hard to find with a little patience but might be a bit pricey not sure anymore.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Friend of mine just bought this from a individual. Can not seem to find a Serial #. Supposedly it was used in the Korean War by this individual's Grandpa. Looks old enough. Just wondering where or if it has one. Do not know who the maker of the M1 is. 30 caliber shell. Friend is wondering if the ammo is still available.


If it doesnt have a serial behind the rear sight its been scrubbed/removed becuase it was stolen
The serial should be easily seen and the maker is usually under the rear sight if it doesnt have the original flip sight.
These are the manufactures of carbines. Inland made the most and on down the list

Inland Manufacturing Division, G.M.C...... 2,632,097 
Winchester Repeating Arms Co................ 828,059 
Underwood-Elliot-Fisher Co.................. 545,616 
* Saginaw Steering Gear Div., G.M.C........... 517,212 
** National Postal Meter Co.................... 413,017 
*** Quality Hardware & Machine Co............... 359,666 
International Business Machines Corp (IBM).. 346,500 
Standard Products Co........................ 247,160 
Rock-Ola Co 

Post some pics if you can and I will tell you what you have.
Suplus and commercial ammo can still be found for the carbine


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Last part my reply said the no seriel number it was not legal to have it. Now there is you to back up my say.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Found the ammo in Natchez Shooters Supply mail order catalog. 110gr. hollow soft point, box of 50, $51.79 ouch! That was the only place I looked so it is easily had if you don't mind the price.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Soft points dont alwaysfunction well in the carbine. FMJ is what you want and should be cheaper than soft points

There were M2 (Full Auto Carbines) andf M1 Carbines. Yes many of the M2 Carbines have been demilled . Funny thing is a M2 Carbine receiver is no different than a M1 receiver. Either will fire full auto with the proper parts installed. The ATF still considers the M2 as auto and cannot be in your possession unless you have proper tax stamp.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Soft points dont alwaysfunction well in the carbine. FMJ is what you want and should be cheaper than soft points
> 
> There were M2 (Full Auto Carbines) andf M1 Carbines. Yes many of the M2 Carbines have been demilled . Funny thing is a M2 Carbine receiver is no different than a M1 receiver. Either will fire full auto with the proper parts installed. The ATF still considers the M2 as auto and cannot be in your possession unless you have proper tax stamp.


 That jacketed ammo makes sense. A while back I saw a ballistics test on TV that compared the 30 Carbine against the 30-06 and another high powered rifle round, I think it was the 8mm Mauser. They shot into ballistic clay at close range and much to my amazement the .30 Carbine made a massive hole that was just as deadly as the other two. I still find this impossible to believe, but they said the carbine was much more deadly than most people think at close range. Has anyone else got any expert opinions on this?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

No way to compare the 30 carbine and the 30.06, the 30 carbine is a pistol round. While effective its isnt anywhere close to the 30.06 round
The M1 Carbine was originally invented to replace the 1911 pistol to give trained officers and rear eschelon more longer range firepower.
If I had my choice in combat it would be the M1 Garand over the Carbine anyday


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

If it is a milsurp M1 carbine, the manufacturer will be listed, along with the serial number, underneath the rear sight. Most usgi carbines found today will have a type 3 adjustable sight, that will make it hard to read SN and Manufacturer, because the sight partially covers that particular area.
There were also several commercial producers of the m1 carbine on and off, non of which were nearly as solid as USGI carbines. During the war effort, more USGI carbines were produced than any other battle implement too date. Several ammunition manufacturers still produce .30 carbine, (aguila, remington,winchester,hornady). If you field strip the rifle you will most likely find a mix match of parts from several m1 producers, as most all have been arsenal rebuilt. All in all, they are very fun little rifles, with loads of history behind then. Search Dave "carbine" Williams if you get a chance!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

